# Results of nremt



## sjregel (Jan 23, 2014)

So im brand new to this site so im not sure how this will go. Took NREMT today for emt b and it cut me off around 90-95 questions (90 was the last number i saw and cut me off shortly after.. I took it once before and was not at all prepared and got all the way to 120 and obviously failed. So did i pass? Fail? This waiting is KILLING me


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 23, 2014)

There is no way at all to know if you passed or failed. People pass at 120 questions and fail at 120 questions. People also pass at 70 questions and fail at 70 questions. 

The only way to know for sure is to wait until the NREMT can process your results.


----------



## TigerManMcCool9974 (Jan 23, 2014)

Log into your account at NREMT.org. If there's a REG# under your name in the upper left, you passed. If not, click on the red "check initial entry application status" link, and a box should pop up that'll tell you whether the test has been scored or still processing. They told me as I leaving it would take 2-4hrs, and it was right around 4. Good luck.


----------



## sjregel (Jan 23, 2014)

tiger... its been 9 hours since my test and my results still havent been posted :sad::sad::sad: ughhh lol i hate waiting


----------



## TigerManMcCool9974 (Jan 23, 2014)

Relax. Get some sleep. Check again in the morning. If it didn't go well, take some time to study up and try again. Don't psyche yourself out. Whether you take it once or 5 times, nobody will know except you, your wallet and whoever you tell.


----------

